# 

## lubaschka

, ,       .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## lubaschka

:Smilie:

----------


## Server56

*Svetishe*, !

----------


## Server56

> 


 2 ,     ,   . -  ,   -  .

----------

.     :
 !
         01.01.2016     * 25.12.2016*  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 ,

----------


## Server56

. ,  ,  , .

----------

.

----------


## Server56

(    -   ,      . . ,   ,   ),       .

----------

?  -

----------


## Server56

,    ,   .

----------


## ushelspat

.   ,   (   ),    .      ,

----------


## Server56

> ,   (   ),


   ,   .
1.   ?
2.     :      ( , )   1 .,    5 .
3.     (   ), ,    .
    ?

----------


## ushelspat

?      .    .      .       ,   ,     .    - .       (  ,   ) ,     . ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Server56

> ?


, , .     ?     ?

----------

"     ", 2012 .,  .
     ,    .

----------


## Server56

.  , .
     .         .

----------


## ushelspat

,    ,      .  ,      ,   .    . ,     ,     .          ,      .

----------


## Server56

*ushelspat*,       ,   ,   .  , , -   .

----------


## S

?        2012   .

----------


## ushelspat

*Server56*, ,  ,   .    ,    .    -   .  ,        . !

----------


## Server56

*ushelspat*, .

----------


## Server56

" ".     ,  ,  ,  .
   ,   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## impulsspb

)        ,  19,  29    ))     ) 1 8.3      )

----------

> "     ", 2012 .,  .


  :Frown:      ,  ,  ?

----------


## AnnyOne

!    ?

----------


## Server56

.   ",   ".
    .

----------


## Server56

.      .     .

----------

,    , ,     "  ".

----------


## Server56

.  .

----------

*Server56*,   ?

----------


## Server56

?

----------

!      . !

----------


## Server56

**,      .

----------

. !

----------


## Server56

**,

----------


## Server56

**,         .
,      ?
  (   )  , ,   .  .

----------

*Server56*, 
   ?   ,  ?

----------


## Server56

.   .        (2-3   ,   ).   - 2100 .

----------

,       ,   ,         .   -  !

----------


## Server56

**, , !     .  ,   .

----------

*Server56*, 
.

----------


## Feminka

!
,  ,   . 
     ,   . 
         .

----------


## Server56

" ",       " "     .
,     .

----------


## Grashna

,   .  ))  ,  ?

----------


## 1987

. 
  "     " .. .  ,    , ,   .    ,      .  ,   ,      .   : 1.   ,   2?     ,        ,     ,        .         .    ,  ,           ,     .

----------


## Server56

> 1.   ,   2?


     2 "  ".     .        ,      .
         . -        .         214- .    !!!

----------


## 1987

> 2 "  ".     .        ,      .
>          . -        .         214- .    !!!


,  2   )))

----------


## Server56

> ,  2


,  ,      ,   ,    ,              .

----------


## 1987

> ,  ,      ,   ,    ,              .


     ,        .     ,   -     .

----------


## Tata51

> .  .


    ?

----------


## 69

!        .      .     2016 .          . :Help:

----------


## 69

:Dash2:  :Cray:

----------


## Server56

,   .

----------


## 69

[QUOTE=Server56;54840977]    ,   .
  ,       ?

----------


## Server56

.
      .

----------


## Nastya23

!     ?

----------


## Server56

*Nastya23*,  !  .  .       .    .

----------


## Imelnila

!    ,           .    ?      ""    ,      ,     ,   ,      .  ,   ,     (  ).  ,  
,         -     -  , 1.    !        !

----------

